# Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan









> MAZAR-E-SHARIF, Afghanistan -- Atta Muhammad Noor, a former Northern Alliance warlord who many consider to be the strongest governor in Afghanistan, is the kind of longstanding ally American officials would love to comfortably count on as they plan their withdrawal from the decade-old war here.
> 
> So it may sting a little to hear Noor lash out about the American exit strategy, and especially the U.S.-supported plan to bring the Taliban to the negotiating table, before a room full of American military officers.
> 
> ...



Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Can't the US just level Afghanistan and turn it into a shopping mall?


----------



## Crackerjack (May 2, 2012)

> Last week, that disaffection emerged in the form of one of the odder sideshows of Afghan politics, when U.S. Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (R-Calif.), who had recently met in Germany with several anti-Karzai ex-Northern Alliance officials, was blocked by the government from entering the country.


Who exactly is running things over there??


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Can't the US just level Afghanistan and turn it into a shopping mall?



I wish.


----------



## bodecea (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Can't the US just level Afghanistan and turn it into a shopping mall?
> ...



Actually a huge electrified fence with mine fields around the border and one in-out checkpoint....women & children allowed out only...any male afghanis elsewhere who act like jerks...in only.   Let them see what a country of nothing but neanderthal men is like.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Their illiterate fake prophet dwelled in a cave, so, they're comfortable with neanderthals.  In fact, they worship one


----------



## Crackerjack (May 2, 2012)

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, the UN ought to just wall up the entire Middle East and let them all fight it out among themselves.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



When did Afghanistan move to the Middle East?


----------



## Crackerjack (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If I'm building the wall, they're going to be inside it.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Thats the problem, the UN is useless. They couldn't even wall up the girl scouts headquarters.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



To be fair, the UN does help support the prostitution trade in NYC.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



True that.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



OTOH, they take up all the parking spaces without getting ticketed and if they do get ticketed, they say fuck you to NYC.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What a bunch of assholes, and we let them stay in lofts in NYC why?


----------



## Crackerjack (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Another thing I'm going to do when they make me dictator is move the UN to East Shithole, Africa.  It'll help them to get more hands-on with poverty and whatnot, you see.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Darfur would be a perfect spot for them and theres plenty of available land, hook it up.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What and let the pricey NYC restaurants go out of business?  Not nice!


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



They can move to Darfur too.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Not likely.  There are a few good Sudanese restaurants in NYC.  OTOH, there is ample free parking in Darfur, which the UN delegates like.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Free parking and plenty of open land to build whatever they like, the only thing they have to worry about are random janjaweed rape attacks.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



There have been numerous rapes in NY committed by UN diplomats who escape with diplomatic immunity, so, they'd fit right in.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Not many hookers and prostitutes in Darfur, don't think the UN guys would like that.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan
> ...


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Atta Muhammad Noor, Afghan Governor, Criticizes U.S. Exit Plan
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Well Afghanistan is made up of a whole bunch of different ethnic groups and sects, there are Hazaras, Tajiks, Uzbeks etc. in the North as well as alot of Afghans in the West who speak Farsi, alot of them were refugees before we invaded and have come back. The Sunni Pashtuns are the majority in Afghanistan I believe, once we leave it will probably be another Taliban v.s Northern Alliance civil war like it was before we got there.


Before we invaded, the Northern Alliance was on the ropes and only controlled 10% of Afghanistan. Basically, the far northern regions.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 2, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Well Afghanistan is made up of a whole bunch of different ethnic groups and sects, there are Hazaras, Tajiks, Uzbeks etc. in the North as well as alot of Afghans in the West who speak Farsi, alot of them were refugees before we invaded and have come back. The Sunni Pashtuns are the majority in Afghanistan I believe, once we leave it will probably be another Taliban v.s Northern Alliance civil war like it was before we got there.
> ...



The Taliban may very well take all of Afghanistan but it won't happen overnight, it will take some time to subdue the whole country under their rule.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Well Afghanistan is made up of a whole bunch of different ethnic groups and sects, there are Hazaras, Tajiks, Uzbeks etc. in the North as well as alot of Afghans in the West who speak Farsi, alot of them were refugees before we invaded and have come back. The Sunni Pashtuns are the majority in Afghanistan I believe, once we leave it will probably be another Taliban v.s Northern Alliance civil war like it was before we got there.
> ...



Why do muslimes fuck up every country they invade?  Other cultures build things.  Muslims only destroy things.


----------

